# tocar vivir a alguien



## doigts23

Bonjour,
Est-ce que la traduction de la phrase espagnole en français est correcte?
Merci pour vos suggestion!

Los personajes forman une familia que ha supervivido, pese a los desastres que le ha tocado sobrellevar.


Les personnages forment une famille qui a survécu, malgré les désastres qui les ont forcé à supporter.


----------



## Paquita

je dirais " qu'elle a dû supporter (ou peut-être surmonter)"

"tocar" ne signifie pas "forcer"
a mí me toca = il me revient de; c'est mon tour de; c'est mon rôle de ;
cette expression peut indiquer une obligation qui m'est faite

à la rigueur = qu'elle a été forcée de supporter

Attends quand même d'autres avis


----------



## pouet

ou bien, "malgré les drames qu'elle a dû subir" ?


----------



## gvergara

doigts23 said:


> Bonjour,
> Est-ce que la traduction de la phrase espagnole en français est correcte?
> Merci pour vos suggestion!
> 
> Los personajes forman une familia que ha supervivido, pese a los desastres que les (le) ha tocado sobrellevar.
> 
> 
> Les personnages forment une famille qui a survécu, malgré les désastres qui les ont forcé à supporter.


Je ne sais pas si c'est le verbe espagnol que tu ne comprends pas, ou bien le verbe français. Je traduirais la phrase _(...pese a los desastres que les ) ha tocado sobrellevar _par _..qu'ils ont dû subir_, car _tocar + Inf_ exprime en espagnol que quelque chose (de pénible) se passe ( par hasard ), et que quelqu'un se voit "forcé" (par le destin) à en subir les conséquences. 

GonzalO


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Si tu permets, *doigts*, je corrigerai d'abord un peu la phrase en espagnol:

Los personajes forman *una* familia que ha *sobrevivido*, pese a los desastres que le ha tocado sobrellevar.

Ma proposition (assez libre, je sais):

*Les personnages forment une famille de survivants, malgré les malheurs qu'ils ont dû subir.*


En partie donc, je suis d'accord avec *Gonzalo*.


----------



## bobface

Bonjour tout le monde,

J'essaie de traduire la phrase "En la Espana en que me *tocó* vivir de joven..." et j'ai du mal à trouver un mot pour traduire le sens du verbe tocar.

Ma traduction:

"Dans l'Espagne où *le destin m'a fait* vivre pendant mon enfance"

Cette translation me sembre vraiment maladroit. Ma langue maternelle est l'Anglais et en anglais je dirai plutot "The Spain where *I happened* to live as a child", ce qui communique plutot le hasard, et non pas le destin. 

Est ce qu'une phrase semblable existe en francais?

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## jprr

Bonsoir,
Je crois que nous l'exprimerions par une autre tournure ... ni hasard ni destin 
Dans *cette* Espagne où je vécus mon enfance ..


----------



## Paquita

Pour garder l'idée de tocar, sans recours au destin non plus :
où il m'a été donné de vivre...

Voir :


> _Impersonnellement._ _Mais j'ai remarqué une disposition analogue chez toutes les personnes véritablement supérieures *qu'il m'a été donné de* fréquenter_ (France, _Vie littér., _t. 1, 1888, p. 117). Sans doute ne *me* *sera*-t-il pas *donné* *d'*assister à la restauration des valeurs morales pour laquelle il y aurait eu joie à vivre...
> Gide, _Journal,_ 1942, p. 134.
> 
> source


----------



## bobface

Merci, *où il m'a été donné de vivre* me semble parfait 

Donc, pour utiliser les deux idées, serait il possible de dire "Dans *cette* Espagne *où il m'a été donné de vivre* pendant ma jeunesse"?


----------



## Cenimurcia

Pourquoi pas... peut-être plus léger : "Dans cette Espagne où il m'a été donné de vivre ma jeunesse"


----------



## Michelange

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Bonsoir à tous:

Je ne sais pas comment dire en français "le tocaba + infinitif": Tenía que buscar una explicación al momento que le tocaba vivir.
J'ai pensé: "Il devait chercher une explication au moment qu'il devait vivre", mais ce n'est pas la même nuance...

Merci bien pour m'aider d'avance.


----------



## jprr

Bonsoir,
... au moment qu'il lui fallait vivre
... au moment qu'il avait à vivre


Peut-être simplement en remplaçant "*au* moment" par "*ce* moment" ?


----------



## Michelange

Merci bien.


----------



## Michelange

Pour "le tocaba + infinitif" en 
Tenía que buscar una explicación al momento que le tocaba vivir.
J'ai trouvé: "Il devait chercher une explication au moment *qu'il lui était donné de vivre*, pero no sé si esta grafía es correcta, o lo correcto es "*qui lui était donné de vivre"*
Gracias


----------



## duduu21

NUEVA PREGUNTA​Buenas noches,

No entiendo lo que significa "les ha tocado vivir" en esta frase:

"En _El hereje_, Miguel Delibes escribe un retrato de Valladolid de aquella época con sus gentes, sus costumbres y sus conflictos religiosos, mostrando a la vez la lucha de los protagonistas consigo mismos y con la sociedad en que *les ha tocado vivir*." 

Supongo que el sentido no es sólo "donde han vivido". 

¿Alguien podría ayudarme? 
Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## albertovidal

*les ha tocado vivir:  *qui leur étaitent donné de vivre

Creo que, les ha tocado vivir, se refiere a una ciscunstancia (destino, azar, etc)


----------



## jprr

"Dans laquelle il leur a été donné de vivre" est une traduction exacte; mais comme la phrase est assez lourde, je crois que nous dirions:

"dans laquelle ils ont eu à vivre"


----------



## Áskera

Bonjour à tous!

J'aimerais savoir comment on pourrait exprimer cela en français. Voici mon essai de vous donner du contexte:

Dans Apocalypse 1:11 on mentionne les sept églises (Éphèse, Smyrne, etc.). Étant celles-ci des périodes, des âges au cours de l'histoire (depuis peu après la mort de Jésus-Christ jusqu'à aujourd'hui) (dans lesquels des personnes ont vécu et ont travaillé dans le Programme de Dieu) on peut dire que «a cada persona, a cada pueblo le tocó vivir» dans un âge, dans un temps, pour faire l'œuvre correspondante à cet âge, à ce temps.

J'ai eu du mal à trouver une traduction pour ce verbe «tocar». Ces phrases-ci en gros me semblent maladroites. Qu'est-ce que vous en pensez?:

• _Il est important de connaître le temps *qui est*_* à la personne de vivre *_/ *où*_* correspond à la personne de vivre *(?)
(... el tiempo en que a la persona le toca vivir ).
_• Les saints viennent avec le Seigneur, ceux qui sont morts, ils viennent à la résurrection ; et ceux qui seront vivants seront transformés, tous ceux qui sont dans le Corps mystique de Christ, qui sont ceux qui sont nés de nouveau au temps _*qui a été à eux de vivre */ *où leur a correspondu de vivre*_._
(... que han nacido de nuevo en el tiempo en que les ha tocado vivir).

Je remercie toute aide que vous puissiez m'apporter.


----------



## Yendred

Je dirais :
_l'époque à laquelle il leur a été donné de vivre
_
On utilisera en français dans ce contexte plutôt le terme _époque _que _temps_, qui est trop vague.
Et la tournure _il leur a été donné de vivre _me parait la façon la plus naturelle de rendre le _tocar _espagnol.


----------



## Áskera

Merci beaucoup, Yendred!

Mais la phrase serait-elle compréhensible avec un nom, au lieu d’un pronom COI?

_Il est important de connaître l’époque à laquelle il a été donné de vivre *à la personne*._

Je trouve ça lourd.


----------



## Yendred

Je dirais plutôt :
_Il est important de connaître l’époque à laquelle il a été donné *à la personne* de vivre.
_
Mais c'est quand même une tournure assez lourde. Voyez dans les interventions de la discussion précédente s'il n'existe pas des formes plus simples comme par exemple :_
Il est important de savoir quand la personne a vécu.
Il est important de connaître le moment où la personne a vécu.


_


----------



## Áskera

Merci!


----------

